# Conectar un sensor de luz a un puerto de PC



## 6iE.CR (May 16, 2006)

Hola amigos, este es mi primer mensaje en estos foros, y espero que el primero demuchos pues estoy trabajando en un proyecto en el cual iré aprendiendo muchas cosas donde podré compartirlas como experiencia acá.

No tengo mayores conocimientos relacionados con electrónica, ya que soy artista visual (aunque a lo de la informática le pego bastante bien)... así que no se sorprendan de mis preguntas si parecen muy sencillas. Aquí van.


Estoy trabajando en un proyecto donde debo disponer de alguna clase de sensor de luz, que pueda de alguna manera conectarlo a un puerto serie o paralelo de una computadora, para poder ocupar el dato generado por este sensor en un software que estoy desarrollando y que lee el puerto. He leído por ahí respecto a circuitos para conectar cosas a puertos serie (para hacer un termometro por ejemplo), pero me siento algo confundido a la hora de saber que pieza (en el caso de un sensor de luz, si es que una fotoresistencia o un fototransistor o lo que sea) ocupar para armar este asunto. Me da la idea de que es algo muy pero muy simple, pero con su ayuda podría empezar a avanzar rápidamente en el asunto.  

(En todo caso de circuitos algo entiendo, asi que con entender los diagramas no hay mayor problema) 

Muchas gracias por sus lecturas y sus posibles orientaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Jireh Restrepo (May 16, 2006)

Hola, tu sensor de luz va a detectar varios niveles de luz? o solo quieres utilizar dos niveles: oscuro y claro. Por que el fotoreistor varia su valor de resistencia en funcion de la luz que recibe, en obscuridad aumenta el valor de la resistencia. Asi que si necesitas varios niveles de luz vas a tener que hacer un divisor de voltaje con el fotoresistor y conectarlo a un conversor analogico-digital. Si solo son dos niveles de luz que deseas detectar puedes conectar el divisor de voltaje a la base de un transistor que funcione en corte y saturacion.
Aqui te doy una pagina que te puede ayudar:
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/trancirc.htm#types


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (May 16, 2006)

Hola 6iE.CR,

Hace 6 meses construí un circuito para un proyecto de la universidad en el cual se utilizaban varios sensores de infrarrojos y lo conectabamos al puerto paralelo.

Te paso la liga en donde explico un poquito sobre el proyecto.  Puedes utilizar los phototransistores para detectar la luz, el circuito que presento tiene un potenciómetro para regular la intensidad de luz que quieres detectar y puedes utilizar la salida para conectarla a un puerto paralelo.

Creo que es más fácil utilizar el puerto paralelo que el serial.   Creo que es más sencillo.  El programa para el puerto paralelo lastimosamente lo terminó haciendo un compañero, así que no tengo la fuente,  pero puedes buscarlo en la internet.

http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=2&forum=2

Espero te sirva y lo puedas utilzar,

Saludos,


----------

